
Robinhood goes down again, causing customers to miss out on another trading day - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/09/robinhood-app-down-again-during-another-historic-trading-day.html
======
throwaway3157
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22525494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22525494)

On front-page, with more comments

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

